# Solved: Windows 8.0 DNS Not Registering Server 2003



## nexxev0 (Jan 24, 2012)

I am running into a problem with newly upgraded windows 8 computers not being able to register DNS with our existing domain controller that is currently on server 2003.

*I am getting the following error:*
The system failed to register host (A or AAAA) resource records (RRs) for network adapter
with settings:

Adapter Name : {0D2F7524-B997-4850-BE6E-50B502FE46A8}
Host Name : ########
Primary Domain Suffix : #####.#######.com
DNS server list :
172.29.1.10, 172.29.1.12
Sent update to server : <?>
IP Address(es) :
172.29.5.145

The reason the system could not register these RRs was because of a security related problem. The cause of this could be (a) your computer does not have permissions to register and update the specific DNS domain name set for this adapter, or (b) there might have been a problem negotiating valid credentials with the DNS server during the processing of the update request.

You can manually retry DNS registration of the network adapter and its settings by typing 'ipconfig /registerdns' at the command prompt. If problems still persist, contact your DNS server or network systems administrator. See event details for specific error code information.

I blanked out the computer name and domain name. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Not using 2003. But have you tried removing the existing entries on the domain server? ( since you said it was an upgrade )


----------



## nexxev0 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you for your update. As a test I tried removing the DNS entries for a single desktop having the issue. So far this has not worked.

Also when I deleted the entry and tried to ping the workstation I was given an IP Address of 172.29.5.32 which I cant find anywhere in the DNS tree. I tried doing a FLUSHDNS and it still shows.

Where could it be grabbing it from?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Have you checked your new Win 8 machine's DNS fields? there should be one manual entry pointing to your DNS server.


----------



## nexxev0 (Jan 24, 2012)

I believe that I got it figured out. Part of it was to do with the old DNS entries. The other part of it I believe was our anti-virus.

I removed the old forwarding address from the DNS tree. Then I moved the affected computer from one anti-virus group to another. 

Thanks Lunarlander!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------

